# mobile home entry door/slider



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Can you put a regular entry door or slider in a mobile home or do you need one thats alittle shorter to make room for a header. The ceiling in my 12 by 50 mobile home is pretty low so that makes me wonder if I need to buy a door specifically for a mobile home. thx.


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not an expert (just work w my dad here n there who is an all around carpenter of sorts) but I wld think every door has a header. Whether its an outside/inside door or purely inside, especially for "regular" homes I know they shld have one. I do know of places that sell specifically mobile home parts so maybe google the words "mobile home repair parts" or some other variation of that n give some of the places a call to see what they can help u with answering this. Door walls can be n are made to specific sizes that u request. I know cuz I helped my dad put in 2 in the last 6 months. Hope this helps u smwht if others dnt reply


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I appreciate the response. I knew I needed a header but due to ceiling height I wasn't sure if a header would fit w/ a conventional door. I will measure the other doors in the trailer when I get to camp and see what size they are. Thx.


----------



## frostymug56 (Oct 1, 2010)

i own 2 moble's & put standard 32" steel doors in both. the ceilings are 8' in both so no problem. you will have to do some reframing, so it's just a matter of setting the header at the height of the new door. the door will stick out 1 1/2" on the inside, so some creative triming is called for { not realy a big deal}.. one thing i will suggest,, put a bead of good silicone around the opening before you install the door. don't relie on the bead around the brick molding to seal it. i have also installed double pane house windows in mine, much better then trailer windows..


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

You can install a standard service door, but WILL have to cuto down the top of the door and frame. You will also have to purchase a jamb extension kit. Flush the door to the inside drywall and install. The extension kit mounts to the outside. The header is that size for a reason don't mess with it.
Believe me it's alot cheaper that ordering a custom door. 
Done it many, many times.

A slider will have to be custom.


----------

